# rash



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

maybe it's the heat or the humidity....

mochi has a rash in her armpits! got some medicated shampoo for her and i think it's working. anyway, we clipped all her body hair off yesterday! i think it will help her skin breathe better? will post pictures later.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Poor Mochi...it could be a hot spot.. Foxxy had a hot spot once before she was corded, I gave her Benadryl to relieve the itcheness and washed the spot with Rubbing Alcohol and allpied a salve that I got from the Vet. 
I can attest to the fact that armpit rashes suck, I have them right now, it is one of the spots I get a rash when I am exposed to synthetic fragrance 

Hope Mochi feels better soon


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i also noticed an infected abscess on her front left paw...looks like some type of grass seed got stuck in there. i think she might be having a reaction to it. anyway, i think it'll heal on its own. if the swelling doesn't go down in a couple of days i'll take her to the vet.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think an abscess plus a rash would worry me - I would make a vet appointment sooner rather than later.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Absolutely! fjm is right, grass seed may seem "harmless" but they can be VERY bad. I would take her to the vet and get that taken care of. I hope she feels better! Keep us posted!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I would take her to the vet, especially with an abscess. Grass seeds can be very bad, I have never had that problem, but I have had friends who have, and it can be serious.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

got the grass seeds out thanks to the new svelte clip. i think she's liking it very much.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

update from the vet: luckily doesn't seem like the grass seeds are a culprit. it is some form of dermatitis most likely from the heat and humidity which the vet says is very common in the summer. looks like we'll have to keep mochi in this short clip for a while...we have very long summers here!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

That is good news and sad news lol, sorry you have to keep her short, but happy it was not grass seed!


----------

